# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Χαρζ ρόλλερ στη τελική ευθεία / διαχωρισμός

## jimi gats

Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω  ξεχωρίσει  αρσενικά  και θηλυκα.24  μικρά.Στο σύνολο αυτή  τη στιγμή εχω  12 αρσενικά και 12  θηλυκά.Τώρα  εχω στη κλούβα πτήσης τα αρσενικά τα  οποία ακόμα αλλαζουν  φτερά ,και στις κλούβες τις 75 αρες τα θηλυκά..Ο  διαχωρισμός έγινε  λοιπόν τα μικρά αρχιζουν και ξεκαθαρίζουν σιγά σιγά  φωνητικά ,με λίγο  κρύο και σωστή διατροφή θα καθαρίσουν εντελώς..Έτσι  θα μεινουν με τους  δασκάλους δίπλα τους για ενα μήνα ακομα και ωσπου  τοτε θα περασουμε στη  φαση του εγκλωβισμου και της εκπαιδευσης… Ο  διαχωρισμός στη περίπτωση  μου ήταν ευκολος ,διότι ολα τα αρσενικα  ξεχωρισαν απ οτο έντονο κιτρινο  τους σε σχεση με τα θηλυκα ,αλλα και απ  ο το τραγουδικα ιτο σωματοτυπο.
Υ.Γ Η ημερομηνία που εγκλωβίζω τα πουλιά ειναι ανήμερα του Αγιου Δημητρίου…Έτσι το μελετάω…
Πάντα θα βλέπετε λίγα πουλιά σε αριθμόγια τους  δικους μου λόγους .ο  κυριοτερος λογος ειναι αυτος της συντηρησης κα ι  της σωστης  υγιεινης….Αυτα μπορω να διαχειριστω -περιποιηθω άριστα ,στον  χωρο που  διαθετω.
Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους να ειμαστε καλα και να μας αξιωσει ο θεος να συνεχισουμε αυτο το χόμπι για ολα τα χρόνια της ζωής μας.

<font color="#993300"><font color="black">

----------


## vag21

καλη συνεχεια δημητρη.

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια και επιτυχια στην προσπαθεια σου !

----------


## COMASCO

καλη συνεχεια!!και καλη τυχη!!σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο!! :Anim 25:

----------


## panos70

καλη επιτυχια να εχεις και καλα αποτελεσματα  προσπαθεια που κανεις ,απο εκει που πηρα τα τιμπραντο ειχε ενα ζευγαρι χαρζ ,πανεμορφα και μικροσωμα πουλακια

----------


## lagreco69

Καλη συνεχεια!!! Δημητρη με το καλο!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Πολυ καλα!!!! Καλη συνεχεια και καλη δυναμη!!!*

----------


## orion

Μπράβο φίλε μου... και εγώ με τα Timbrados ακολουθώ μια παρόμοια τακτική, μικρός αριθμός γιατί τόσα μπορώ τώρα να διαχειριστώ (σύνολο 33 πουλιά), έχουν χωριστεί σύμφωνα με το φύλο από νωρίς, τώρα ακούνε δασκάλους και ανοίγουν σιγά-σιγά (δεν μπορείς να κάτσεις δίπλα τους... πολυβόλα) και λίγο πριν από σένα μέχρι τις 10 Οκτώβρη σκοπεύω να τα εγκλωβίσω... Σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία  :winky:

----------


## yannis37

πολύ καλή διαχειρηση γιατι πολύ πεφτουν στην παγίδα του μεγάλου αριθμού πουλιών χωρις να υπάρχει ο απαιτούμενος χώρος και χρόνος.

εμένα τα "μεγάλα" που έχω για δάσκαλους δεν έχουν ανοιξει ακόμα.Ο μόνος που πηγε να ανοιξει λίγο νωριτερα, τον εφαγε η γάτα.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Δημήτρη έτσι πρέπει να έχουμε τους φτερωτούς φίλους, λίγα και περιποιημένα να τα έχουμε. Σού εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια.. Περιμένω και εγώ να φτάσω αυτούς τους αριθμούς...

----------


## jimi gats

ευχαριστω παιδια να στε καλα -να μαστε ολοι καλα!

----------

